# Length of Bolt question



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Since I'm new to crossbow shooting and or hunting I've got a question for you veterans . My crossbow came with 16" bolts , can I shoot a 18 to 20" bolt or even a 22" ? It's a Inferno Fury recurve beginner type crossbow .


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

No crossbow expert, but you are probably safe to shoot the 18" if you can't get 16" as long as they meet the minimum weight requirement. Shooting lesser than recommended weight is like dry firing the crossbow and not safe. Most likely won't be as accurate as the 16" though.

DON'T trust the weight labels on the Academy or Walmart bolt racks!! Look up the grains/inch to be sure they are not under the recommended weight. Many I have seen are mislabeled.

Your best bet is go to an archery shop and get the correct bolts as recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Furry has a very short power stroke. I would try to find you 16" but no longer than 18"


----------

